# Tìm hiểu về bình nóng lạnh điều khiển từ xa



## Ottowa (19/4/22)

Sau giờ tan ca làm việc mệt mỏi, bạn muốn đắm mình vào dòng nước ấm áp thư giãn thoải mái, nhưng các loại bình làm nước nóng lạnh gián tiếp thường mất 20-30 phút để làm nóng. Vậy liệu bình nóng lạnh có điều khiển từ xa để luôn sẵn nước nóng khi muốn sử dụng được không?

Chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu ngay các cách bật bình nóng lạnh từ xa không nhiều người nghĩ tới ngay trong bài viết dưới đây.

Bình nóng lạnh có điều khiển từ xa nhờ hệ thống nhà thông minh
Công nghệ hiện đại phát triển như vũ bão và được áp dụng vào mọi nơi, mọi công cụ trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Các đồ vật được trang bị công nghệ hiện đại khiến đời sống con người đơn giản và thuận tiện hơn. Nhà ở cũng không nằm ngoại lệ.




Ngày nay, hệ thống nhà ở thông minh vô cùng phổ biến. Với hệ thống này, chủ nhà có thể điều khiển được mọi hoạt động của các thiết bị có trong nhà mình mà không cần ở nhà. Tất cả mọi thứ cần có là một chiếc điện thoại thông minh.

Nhà ở thông minh hoạt động dựa trên một bộ điều khiển trung tâm làm chủ đạo. Chúng được cài đặt để có thể kết nối với tất cả các thiết bị điện trong gia đình bằng một phần mềm. Do đó, khi sử dụng phần mềm ấy. ta có thể hoàn toàn điều khiển việc bật tắt bình làm nước nóng lạnh dù ở xa. Ngoài ra, chủ nhà cũng có thể hẹn giờ bật tắt tự động hàng ngày vô cùng tiện lợi.

Việc lắp đặt hệ thống nhà thông minh có vô vàn những ưu điểm, đặc biệt là với việc điều khiển thiết bị từ xa đơn giản, thuận tiện. Tuy nhiên, nếu chỉ muốn bật bình nóng lạnh từ xa thì làm theo cách này sẽ có phần tốn kém vì trang bị cả một hệ thống thông minh cũng không hề rẻ.

Bình nóng lạnh có điều khiển từ xa nhờ ổ cắm thông minh
Một trong những phát kiến tuyệt vời của thế giới công nghệ hiện đại đó là những loại ổ cắm thông minh. Chỉ với một chiếc ổ cắm, nhưng bạn có thể kết nối được với wifi, điều khiển qua điện thoại thông minh, tự ngắt điện khi quá tải hay thống kê xem bạn đã tiêu thụ bao nhiêu điện năng… Một chiếc ổ cắm nhưng sở hữu nhiều tính năng tuyệt vời như vậy, chần chừ gì nữa mà không thử ngay!

Đặc biệt hơn, ưu điểm của những chiếc ổ cắm thông minh này chính là yếu tố chi phí. Một chiếc ổ cắm thông minh chỉ có giá giao động trong khoảng 200.000 đồng đến 500.000 đồng tùy chủng loại mẫu mã. Đây là mức giá phù hợp với túi tiền người Việt khi so sánh những ưu điểm mà chúng mang lại.

Khi muốn bình nóng lạnh có điều khiển từ xa nhờ ổ cắm thông minh, bạn cần lựa chọn được sản phẩm có thể chịu được điện áp của máy nước nóng. Để biết cụ thể nên chọn loại ổ cắm nào, bạn có thể xem thêm bài viết về Ổ cắm bình nóng lạnh để chọn được sản phẩm đáp ứng đúng chức năng.

Cùng những tác dụng tuyệt vời, nhưng dụng cụ thần kỳ này cũng mang những nhược điểm nhất định. Nhiều người than phiền về việc thường xuyên bị chập chờn trong việc kết nối phần mềm với ổ cắm. Vì thế, bạn cũng nên chú ý lựa chọn, kiểm tra phản hồi người dùng để chọn được những ổ cắm tốt. 




>>> Xem thêm: Có thể bạn chưa biết: Bình nóng lạnh có điều khiển từ xa


----------



## lethihanh1991 (20/4/22)

CHỈ MẤT 5 GIÂY - CON TRUY CẬP TRANG NÀO LÀ BỐ MẸ THẤY
Phần mềm VAPU với khả năng chụp màn hình và báo cáo ngay với bố mẹ - CHỈ SAU 5 GI Y khi con vào mạng Internet 
—
Bố mẹ bận đi vắng, đi làm cả ngày, không thể kiểm soát được thời gian con truy cập mạng Internet. Nỗi lo lắng sợ con nghiện chơi game, sử dụng mạng sai trái và sa đà vào các nội dung không lành mạnh khiến bố mẹ không yên 
*



*
Phần Mềm Chặn Web Đen, Chặn Game VAPU được phát triển bởi công ty công nghệ VTEC Việt Nam, có thể giải quyết được hoàn toàn nỗi lo của bố mẹ:
 Chụp màn hình và báo cáo tức thì qua Email bố mẹ về trang web con đang truy cập
 Tự động cập nhật và chặn các trang web đen, đường link độc hại
 Cho phép bố mẹ chặn các đường link game online, mạng xã hội
 Chặn theo giờ, theo khung thời gian linh hoạt
 Tính năng chặn web offline tải xuống máy tính
Phần mềm có giá chỉ #500k/năm, tương đương với 42k/tháng, giao diện dễ sử dụng, các tính năng được cập nhật liên tục, đội ngũ hỗ trợ 24/7…
GÓI DỊCH VỤ BẢO ĐẢM LỢI ÍCH CỦA KHÁCH HÀNG:
 ✔ Dùng thử FULL chức năng miễn phí
 ✔ Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7
 ✔ Hoàn tiền ngay nếu bố mẹ không hài lòng về sản phẩm
𝐂𝐀𝐌 𝐊𝐄̂́𝐓 𝐇𝐎𝐀̀𝐍 𝐓𝐈𝐄̂̀𝐍 𝐍𝐄̂́𝐔 𝐁𝐎̂́ 𝐌𝐄̣ 𝐊𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐇𝐀̀𝐈 𝐋𝐎̀𝐍𝐆 𝐕𝐄̂̀ 𝐒𝐀̉𝐍 𝐏𝐇𝐀̂̉𝐌
Phần mềm chặn web đen, Game online VAPU!
Website: vapu.com.vn
 Hotline: Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

